# Why wouldn't my soap melt?



## Redwallday (Nov 27, 2013)

I bought a soap base from Amazon and tonight proceeded to try and melt it so I could add some essential oils. I did it in a glass bowl over the top of some simmering water in a pan but although the outside would turn to liquid the centre kept going hard again. I had grated the base too and it took ages! I ended up microwaving it and it went to a melted marshmallow consistency which I quickly threw everything into and then put into the mould but I'm not happy with the results. What did I do wrong?


----------



## pamielynn (Nov 27, 2013)

Is it a melt and pour base or is a real soap?


----------



## Redwallday (Nov 27, 2013)

It says melt and pour base soap


----------



## pmqmama (Nov 27, 2013)

I found with my pyrex bowls, it takes forever over a double boiler. I either use my stainless mixing bowl, or I use the pyrex in the microwave and it works fine.


----------



## TVivian (Nov 27, 2013)

I had a soap like that once. It was labeled "glycerine soap" from the health food store,but it was clear like melt and pour so I figured it would melt like M&P .. I grated it just like you said but it just wouldn't melt at all. Then I tried to microwave it and it foamed up and marshmallowed just like you said and it became opaque. It practically solidified as soon as it was out of the microwave. It doesn't sound like you did anything wrong because M&P is really simple to melt. I would complain to whomever you ordered it from if it was truly labeled melt and pour.


----------



## Redwallday (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks for your advice! I've sent the seller an email asking them to advise.

This is what I bought:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00495A7LE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Redwallday (Nov 28, 2013)

She says I need to make it hotter! But if the waters already boiling underneath how do I make it hotter!


----------



## pmqmama (Nov 28, 2013)

The glass seems to dissipate the heat really quickly. Do you have something else to melt it in? 

It's strange that it went funny in the microwave though. I was so excited when I tried it and it worked. lol Sooo much faster.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 29, 2013)

Maybe put it in a pyrex jug and stand it in the water, rather than having it over the water?  My sister does a lot of M&P that way.  But as it's finished soap, you can just use an old (but clean!) pan to heat it up gently


----------



## lisamaliga (Dec 1, 2013)

Looks like a good base as glycerin is listed as the second ingredient.

If you plan on making a lot of soap, I'd suggest using a stainless steel double boiler. It's really an effective way to melt M&P.


----------



## Redwallday (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks for your help everyone!! I eventually used a baking tin inside a water bath in another pot and it melted perfectly! I think the glass was just too thick. I melted some of my original ones down and remade my lavender soap! Quite chuffed with them


----------



## Redwallday (Dec 4, 2013)

Want to try lemon and rose scented ones today


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Dec 4, 2013)

They look fantastic. Well worth all the trouble!


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 4, 2013)

RedwallDay, I do a lot of M&P soaps. The base does look like the one it saw on the link. I generally melt it in a plastic container in the microwave and melt it 30 seconds each time and mix it we'll at intervals. Once it starts to melt, and most of it is melted I microwave it for 10 seconds each time. If it gets too hot, the clear soap starts to boil and will no longer remain that clear. 

The lavender soap looks great and worth all the hassle!!!!!!


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 4, 2013)

I
 had heated this too much and look how the clear turned kind of opaque. It was a rose fragrance as well. 

Good luck!


----------



## Redwallday (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm using the white melt and pour, not seen the clear but that look like fun!! Here are my finished soaps, lemon, lavender and rose


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 5, 2013)

Looks great !!!! I love the lavender. I actually made my husband a lavender soap and candle as a part of our wedding anniversary gift!


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Redwallday (Dec 5, 2013)

Gorgeous! I love the colour! What did you use? I've not wandered into the candle making side yet. I fear it may be a slippery slope! Lol Are they easy to make?


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 5, 2013)

For the soap, it is white glycerin melt and pour base and some blue mixed with red to get that color. 

Candles are not that difficult if you are used to double boiler. I like soaping more than candle making but just to add to a basket , soap and candle look better ( it may just be my point of view) you can buy a slab of paraffin wax and melt it in double boiler. I buy the wicks from a craft store, glue it to the container that j want the candle in. After the wax has melted, add the color and FO and pour it in the container and allow to cool! Your candle is ready . Let me know if I can help in any way or if u have any other questions


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 5, 2013)

Soaps are my stocking stuffers this year!


----------



## Redwallday (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh that wonderful thanks so much for your advice!  I'm doing all these for hampers for my family so far I've made Seville Orange Marmalade, Christmas Chutney and soaps. Next on my list is homemade chocolates, fudge and shortbread! I've also designed posters and framed them


----------



## Redwallday (Dec 5, 2013)

Here are the marmalades I've made so far...


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh that would be lovely! You know kids love to have varieties of good looking soaps! My daughter is 20 months old and whenever she looks at anything pretty, she asks, "soap"? And when I ask, mommy made soap for? She points herself and says 'baby'


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 5, 2013)

Dang!!!!!!! Do you sell these? I would love to rate them


----------



## Redwallday (Dec 5, 2013)

Never thought about doing soaps for the kids but I'm sure you're right they would love it! Might keep an eye out for some fun moulds. 

Ha! No I don't sell them, never done any of this before but set myself a challenge to have a go at making all these things from scratch to teach myself some new skills before my 3rd kiddie arrives in February! Won't be much time for melting soap then so shall enjoy it while I can ) These are what I've done so far for the hampers.


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 5, 2013)

These look great!!!!! 

I Am not sure if you are in the US but I got one of my molds at Hobby Lobby


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 5, 2013)

. 

I accidentally burnt one of My molds so bought this new one..... It has kids animal shapes like a duck, teddy bear etc


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 5, 2013)

Foe a little older kids in the family I have made fun Holiday shapes like snowflakes and Christmas tree


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Khanjari (Dec 5, 2013)

Redwallday, what is a Christmas chutney if I may ask? Can u share the recipe? Please? What do you eat it with? Like bread or chips or????


----------



## lisamaliga (Dec 6, 2013)

Khanjari & Redwallday,
Thanks so much for sharing your photos! Such beautiful Christmas soaps.


----------



## Redwallday (Dec 6, 2013)

This is the Christmas chutney recipe! Only thing I found was that as the other comments said it takes around 2 hours to render down not half an hour like the recipe says!

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1158/mary-berrys-christmas-chutney


----------



## Redwallday (Dec 6, 2013)

Love your Xmas soaps!!! Especially the little snowflakes. I really fancy doing a gingerbread man one  Any idea how I make it smell like gingerbread?


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 6, 2013)

I am not sure if you can get a ginger flavored FO. But if not, I think the safest way to go is either vanilla or cinnamon. My husband gifted me a M&P kit for Christmas soaps. 


So I think I will use vanilla or cinammon


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 6, 2013)

I also had a question. He gifted me a box of Shea butter. Is it safe to use in M&P?


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 6, 2013)

The Christmas Chutney recipe looks yummy. Work has been crazy at this time of the year. Not sure if I will get time.


----------



## lisamaliga (Dec 7, 2013)

Khanjari,
Yes, you only need to use about 1 teaspoon per pound of soap base. It really creates a lovely lather. Glad to see it's the raw shea butter as it has more nutrients.


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 7, 2013)

Lisamaliga,

Thank you so much for the advise.


----------

